# F350 with CAT diesel



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

I saw a COOL looking F350 someone put a Cat diesel in it on a messege board, I think I wsaw the link on this board. Does anyone know the link so I can print some pictures out and bring to work. The truck is blue with a custom dash and about 6 or 7 pictures.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have never seen one with a CAT in it,but I have seen one with a Cummins C 8.3.It was blue and had a custom dash as well.Let me see if I can dig up the link.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

thats pretty funny you brought that up, because just the other day i was having a conversation with my father, and we were saying why cat doesnt get into the truck diesel market. they produce so much and are a great brand, that it make a good match for a truck(pickup that is)


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Found the link for the truck,it's a long thread with lots of pics,so give it aminute to load.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36258&highlight=8.3

I'm not crazy about the smaller Cat motors,that would fit in a pickup,can't really turn up the power much,or they come apart,and are basically throw away motors.A lot of the Cat stuff requires a lot of special tools as well.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wahoooo! Thanks Wyldman!


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

WOOOOOOOOW I just looked through that thread about the F350 with the cummins that chris had posted... I want to do that to mine. That is insane......


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Awsome truck. Nothing quite like a Cummins.


----------



## D&S ServicesNJ (Feb 9, 2003)

*cool*

that sounds cool i never even heard of someone having a cat in a ford before


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

When I was a kid, there was an F-350 running around with a 3/71 Detroit in it and a 10 speed Roadranger. The thing was gutless, but it sure looked and sounded cool! The guy had a stack that blew black smoke and that 3/71 sounded just like a 6/71.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I remember that thread,The C-series man has goos taste in engines,and a talent at swapping them in.he did a great job,IMO.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

When I was a kid there was a guy with a 4x4 International Travellall with a 4/53 Detriot in it.you could here that 2 stroke with the blower whining away for blocks.


----------

